# Recorded Music is Dead



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The "recorded music industry" is dead. Now, the music industry must survive on live performance, like music used to be before the advent of recording (and Daniel Barienboim t-shirt and signature bong sales).

This is good, in a way; it empowers actual people (musicians, too) playing real music, live.

But, ironically, it comes too late in the millennia of industrialization, jet travel, and electronic connectivity. 

Our society and social fabric is no longer suited, and no longer wants, the problems presented by "real" people except as it fits the identikit of the brave new age of celebrity and booty (both kinds); it only needs data. 

So musicians are no longer exclusively trained classically, or consistently to agreed standards. Mandolin players have branched off into their enclaves, electric guitarists are studying the bio-mechanics of speed-picking using guitar-mounted i-cameras, and the violin has become the fiddle. 

The classical paradigm has been replaced by specialized programs and courses which further the survival of the plethora of post-modern populist sub-industries and genres, just like community colleges which cater to large, local semiconductor industries.

The music files are just advertisements for all this other activity, and keep people in the 'virtual' realm at minimal cost. The data is merely propagation of the social mechanisms which generate sales in other areas of human activity: fashion, clothing, life style, exercise, snacks, food, social agendas, etc.


----------

